# AZ Member Websites



## Greg (Oct 5, 2005)

The thread about *riverc0il's site* prompted this. What other members here have a Web site(s)? Feel free to use this thread to shill them...  8)

Of course we all know and love www.teachski.com...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2005)

I have one, but its pretty damn lame.  I'm hoping to actually put some work into it in the coming months...

http://skiing.bvibert.com/


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 5, 2005)

My website is www.photoart.bigstep.com I am doing some pre-xmas renovations.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 5, 2005)

wow, phenomenal shots SRO.


----------



## salida (Oct 5, 2005)

http://ecampus.bentley.edu/org/skiclub/index2.htm

and a personal listing http://web.bentley.edu/students/h/haney_port/tripreports/

-porter

edit... there is this one too... http://ecampus.bentley.edu/org/skiclub/websummer


----------



## Marc (Oct 6, 2005)

Recently tore down my old WPI webpage.


The amusing part is, while I'm not a student there anymore, they never discontinued my Unix account....


SHHHHH.... Don't tell em.  5 years of dealing with those Net Ops Nazi's I deserve some freebies 


Now I just have some photo's up on Zoto, mostly mountain biking, all disorganized.  Perhaps that will change, should def. have some skiing pics up this season.  See the WWW below-


----------



## dmc (Oct 6, 2005)

www.powderhound.org


----------



## hammer (Oct 6, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I have one, but its pretty damn lame.  I'm hoping to actually put some work into it in the coming months...
> 
> http://skiing.bvibert.com/


At least you have the winter countdown...  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Joshua B (Oct 6, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> My website is www.photoart.bigstep.com I am doing some pre-xmas renovations.



Oh my gosh! Mt. Ellen is calling me. Gorgeous photos.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 6, 2005)

if joshuaB isn't gonna promote his own site, i will: 
http://www.lakecompounce.org/

it's not skiing related, but it is extremely well done and seems to provide a great community for a number of folks.  cheers!


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 7, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Recently tore down my old WPI webpage.
> The amusing part is, while I'm not a student there anymore, they never discontinued my Unix account....
> SHHHHH.... Don't tell em.  5 years of dealing with those Net Ops Nazi's I deserve some freebies


Don't worry, they will kill it eventually.  I stopped working there in October 2001.  They got around to vaporizing my login name and account around March 2003.

I used to be real good friends with a kid that was pretty high up in NetOps.  The freebies are there to be had, if you know the right folks.   :wink: 

Oh, yeah.  I have a small personal page at lycos.  The service sucks, and so does the page at the moment, but I'm on the ol' WWW at least.


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a couple websites, actually, but neither are skiing related so I'm sure nobody's interested.

Brian - You really need to stop working so much so you can get to work on your website!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> Brian - You really need to stop working so much so you can get to work on your website!



Yeah really!  Damn work always getting in the way! :angry:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 7, 2005)

Have 2 that I have been using and another couple of sites tha are in the process of being cancelled. Started out with www.2skierz.com , which I will be keeping as sort of a personnel web page. And recently started www.killingtonaccess.com / www.killingtonaccessrd.com , which I hope to turn into an informational web site dedicated mostly to Killington. Do have to admit, haven't been able to dedicate the time that I would like to into second one.


----------



## Marc (Oct 7, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and they probably only did that because of lack of activity.  That actually wouldn't surprise me too much that the don't actually manually close any Unix accounts, they just have an automatic program that does it after so many months of inactivity.

No student that's not a CS major would know or want to use it after they left anyway and all the CS majors just wouldn't have a use for it after they left...


And then there's me...


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 7, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Yeah, and they probably only did that because of lack of activity.


I was actually using it up until I got an e-mail notice that said they were closing the account.  I liked to use it because I could telnet in and read my mail with Pine from any slow-arse connection in the world.  With hotmail, I have to wait for stupid graphics and ads to load.  They must have an automated method of checking the enrollment and employment lists once or twice per year.


----------



## Powderhound21 (Oct 7, 2005)

Mine:

www.freewebs.com/boardersonly

It has stuff like snowmaking, snowboarding, and stuff on my lil ski area.


----------



## Joshua B (Oct 7, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> I have a couple websites, actually, but neither are skiing related so I'm sure nobody's interested.



Well, your blog is in your www link below your posts...


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> severine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup... but I don't count that as a website because I didn't code it.  Well, I played around with the template a little.. but not much.  I actually have 2 other sites that I hand coded, too.  One for the baby, the other is a writing/poetry one I made back in 1997.  I actually did keep that updated up until about a year or two ago.


----------



## noski (Oct 8, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> My website is www.photoart.bigstep.com I am doing some pre-xmas renovations.


SRO- I never get tired of looking at your photography. Outstanding. Someday I will order moon over Waitsfield. Someday. Your multi-talents are admirable, lodging reservations, LLBean, photography.... :wink:


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

I wonder how many of the links listed above are still active?  I know mine isn't, I don't even remember what I had at that address??


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

I checked a couple and they were toast. I was kind of interested in seeing the photography on the photoart site but alas it seems down. This is seven years old though.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> I checked a couple and they were toast. I was kind of interested in seeing the photography on the photoart site but alas it seems down. This is seven years old though.



I believe SRO's work is now located here:
http://www.firstlightphotographics.com/


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I wonder how many of the links listed above are still active?  I know mine isn't, I don't even remember what I had at that address??


I think yours was something to do with ski stats.

I have my food blog now, but with returning to work after a 5-year hiatus, shopping for and finally buying a house, and moving, it hasn't been as active as usual in the last several months. http://poetinthepantry.com


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2012)

Cool! 

Severine, you are becoming a small celebrity out there in the food blogosphere, no?


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2012)

Nick said:


> Cool!
> 
> Severine, you are becoming a small celebrity out there in the food blogosphere, no?


Hehe. Not quite. I think I've used up my 15 seconds of fame.


----------

